# WOW, CB report



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay, today didn't turn out like it was supposed to, but I guess it turned for the better.

Sorry Ryan......

Anyhow, My friend Carl called me up as I was pulling up to the Jettys at WB. Wanted to get into some Flounder action off the beach at CB. I said OKAY!

Met up with him, Filled the tanks, (one apiece), got some numbers to an unknown Barge right off CB. All I can say was WOW! 










MAn, We could see the Mariot.
We knew it was there somewhere, just took some investigation to find it.
After getting a couple flounder at the anchor, we went through the wreck. I ended up out the other side, and away from the wreck in sand.....Flounder all over the place. I'd shoot one, three would take off.










I was trying not to breath to hard cause they were all over. It was one of those days, literally, if we'd had fishing rods, we'd done so much better! They were so thick.
This baby was 7 1/2 pounds.










We saw some bigger, but they weren't going to hang around long when we saw them. There is a reason they are that big......
So, all were cleaned tonight, some eaten,...










...and some were tested for taste before I got back to the boat...










hmm, I never saw what did it.
The biggest was 7 1/2, the smallest was about three pounds..."Today was a good day"-Ryan


Also, On a different note, there was a Flounder over nine pounds caught at the south end just a few days ago at Fort Fisher.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice, I really miss spear fishing sometimes...And that is what I call a serious doormat


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*yessery bob*

very nice..........well dun my bruther..........


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

*Very Nice*

Hey spyder any of them biters still around ?????


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome dude!


that is sweet. always wanted to get into diving. sounds like a BLAST



Jesse


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Just curious, I don't want you to give out the #'s or anything like that, but Since I miss it so much, how far out are we talking about and how deep was the water? Something shallow enough for a freedive?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Biters*



Daddydobber said:


> Hey spyder any of them biters still around ?????


Yea, they are still around. Im surprised actually that we didnt see any the other day.

singletjeff, We could see the beach. Were out about three miles in 45 feet of water. It could be a free dive for a professional maybe.

Sheepshead rock off of Fort Fisher, and Johns Creek Rock off of Masonboro can be easy to free dive when the water is clear.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Beautiful catch. Well done.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------

